# 6.5 weeks old puppy is coming home!



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi again.. I am not sure if any of you read my previous thread where I was so exited about getting a puppy, but long story short..

Almost for the entire life I dreamed about GSD (in childhood I lived with one). Once i bought a house, finally my dream could become a true. I found some gsd puppy, paid the deposit, found this forum, and realized I was about to buy a 6 weeks old puppy from a backyard breeder. I decided not to get a puppy from byb and of course I lost the deposit. 

I did my homework and research, finally I found a local reputable (locally) breeder. Great reviews, happy and proud owners, nice dogs with titles. Hip/elbow tested prior to breeding. Working lines, show lines. German and Czeck lines. My puppy’s parents are imported dogs from Germany. It goes with the price, but I was not worried about it since it contained everything I could dream after reading this forum. 

But something went wrong. First, a dog was pregnant only with 2 puppies, and got C-section. 

Second, I was supposed to pick my puppy in 1.5 weeks, when she is 8 weeks old. But today the breeder called me asking to pick her up tomorrow since the breeder got some personal situation. Yes, she is 6.5 weeks! 
I’m very sad and can’t believe it happened to me again.. Why? Why it is me again? 

Puppy is healthy, stable and big (due to the small litter). First shots. Eating solid food, poop is also solid. I know I should not take her home since the socialization is very important at this stage. But the second puppy goes home tomorrow... so no socialization for her anyway I guess.. Also, I’m afraid if I insist to wait until 8 weeks, she will put her in some crate for 1.5 weeks and make even worse. 

I am not sure what to do, but I am thinking to get that puppy. I really want that puppy.... I also don’t want to loose the second deposit in a row and wait any longer. We already got everything for her... I am desperate and very very sad. Any advises? 

Please do not judge me, I really really tried to do my homework, and improved a lot since that byb situation.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Her when she was 4 weeks old


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

way back when people sent pups home at 6 weeks....not ideal for social development, but somehow they grew up pretty much ok.......if the other one is leaving, then yours would be pretty much alone as the dam is usually done with them except for short momentary check ups after 4ish weeks when they get weaned.....

FWIW - that looks like a WGSL pup not a WL pup.........do you have a pedigree or registered names of the parents???

Lee


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

wolfstraum said:


> way back when people sent pups home at 6 weeks....not ideal for social development, but somehow they grew up pretty much ok.......if the other one is leaving, then yours would be pretty much alone as the dam is usually done with them except for short momentary check ups after 4ish weeks when they get weaned.....
> 
> FWIW - that looks like a WGSL pup not a WL pup.........do you have a pedigree or registered names of the parents???
> 
> Lee


Thank you for your comment! I agree she will be alone.. that’s why I see only two options.. to get her at 6.5 weeks or not to get at all... and I really really do not want to let her go... 
We got our German Shepherd when I was a child at 4 weeks old. It was normal back then.. I forgot to mention it was post Soviet Union haha. Now it sounds scary.. 

Yes, that’s correct, she is WGSL, sorry I forgot to mention. After reading this forum, we decided to go with a show line as first time gsd owners and considering our 2 cats. Initially we were looking for a working line, but we will get there some day


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I would give the puppy a chance. I know what you mean about the former Soviet Union. We got our Great Dane puppy at 28 days as well. She lived a long life.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

While 61/2 weeks is not ideal I would have no problem taking her home. I took my old female home at 7 weeks. No issues at all. Given the pup will be alone anyway take her home and enjoy the bonding, potty training and even training, luring for her food teach behaviors you want. The younger the better.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Teaching bite inhibition may be more challenging but not always.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

The dam only having 2 puppies and needing a C/section isn't the breeder's fault. That is just part of life and unfortunately these things happen. The fact that the breeder paid for an expensive surgery to save the puppies instead of cutting their losses shows they value their dogs. 

Your pup is very cute! What's their pedigree?


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

People seem to forget that breeders are people too. If she has a health crisis, it may be that she simply can't take care of the pups anymore. It sounds like the breeder is trying to what is best for the pups and while 6.5 weeks is early (and also illegal in many states), it isn't going to ruin a good pup. I'd take her, and just make sure to go to a good puppy class and do proper socialization.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Cute pup! Yep, it's not ideal to take a pup that early from her mother and littermates, but you're right that since the only other pup is going to be leaving early that this pup might do better going to her new loving home early rather than being isolated by herself while the breeder is having to deal with personal issues. At least you go into it understanding that you may have to do some extra work on bite inhibition and other things the puppy will have missed out on by leaving early. Plenty of threads here to help with that and you sound determined to do right by her.

With your girl only being a litter of two, I'll be curious of whether she continues to be really big as she grows to adulthood. My own pup was in a litter of three and was twice the size of an average newborn (also required c-section). My breeder assured me that the oversize situation usually averages out over the first few weeks and that my pup would end up about the size of his 90 lb father (give or take a few pounds). But, having just turned 7 months, he's already larger than his father now both in height, length, and weight. And still growing. So, I'm curious to see if that happens with your girl.

Good luck with her!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Hey, thank you for your advises and support anyone!

I probably should not have named this thread like this, but I think I was sad and panicking.

However, we decided to take this puppy, and now we are home. She seems very happy, so we are. She is doing great, although crying a little. Poor baby 🥰

just couple of pictures :


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't blink, they grow so quickly. What a cutie.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

violetmd said:


> The dam only having 2 puppies and needing a C/section isn't the breeder's fault. That is just part of life and unfortunately these things happen. The fact that the breeder paid for an expensive surgery to save the puppies instead of cutting their losses shows they value their dogs.
> 
> Your pup is very cute! What's their pedigree?


oh, I didn’t mean sound like it was a breeder’s fault. I was questioning my luck. Or lack of my luck.
I liked the breeder, that’s why I chose her. And she did a great job!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Muskeg said:


> People seem to forget that breeders are people too. If she has a health crisis, it may be that she simply can't take care of the pups anymore. It sounds like the breeder is trying to what is best for the pups and while 6.5 weeks is early (and also illegal in many states), it isn't going to ruin a good pup. I'd take her, and just make sure to go to a good puppy class and do proper socialization.


I didn’t mean to insult a breeder. I should have names the thread differently, I was panicking probably. I feel bad now. You are right, the circumstances.. we never know. 
Sure we will do our best!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

ksotto333 said:


> Don't blink, they grow so quickly. What a cutie.


That’s so true! I will try to enjoy every moment  
Thank you!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Catrinka said:


> Cute pup! Yep, it's not ideal to take a pup that early from her mother and littermates, but you're right that since the only other pup is going to be leaving early that this pup might do better going to her new loving home early rather than being isolated by herself while the breeder is having to deal with personal issues. At least you go into it understanding that you may have to do some extra work on bite inhibition and other things the puppy will have missed out on by leaving early. Plenty of threads here to help with that and you sound determined to do right by her.
> 
> With your girl only being a litter of two, I'll be curious of whether she continues to be really big as she grows to adulthood. My own pup was in a litter of three and was twice the size of an average newborn (also required c-section). My breeder assured me that the oversize situation usually averages out over the first few weeks and that my pup would end up about the size of his 90 lb father (give or take a few pounds). But, having just turned 7 months, he's already larger than his father now both in height, length, and weight. And still growing. So, I'm curious to see if that happens with your girl.
> 
> Good luck with her!


aww thank you 😊
I wonder that too! We will see! But I’m ok with everything as long as she is healthy.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Neb (not a GSD, but I don't think that particularly matters here) was brought home around 6 weeks. I adopted him at 3 weeks, with the agreement of the rescue that they would keep him with his mother and litter until 8 weeks. At 6 weeks, they called me and said 'We adopted out his siblings and mom, we don't have time for him because we brought in another litter, come and get him'. 

He came home a happy and confident puppy and now, at almost 13 years old, remains a happy and confident dog. He was my first puppy too and I know I didn't do things perfectly.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

What a cutie !!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think she’s adorable and you will be just fine.
Can we see a pedigree?


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

She is incredibly cute! Do you have a name for her? Apologies if it’s in the thread but I didn’t see one.....


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

I see many questions about her pedigree. I will tell you guys when I receive the paperwork (she said next week probably).
I have not paid too much attention to titles. I was more concerned to see some standards like health testing and warranty, breeder’s principles, general kennel/dogs quality(that they are not poor breeded) . but more in general..I also like that she owns a training facility in there.. kind of shows to me that she does work with her dogs.

What I remember that all dogs in the pedigrees are titled. Her mothers mother was VA in italy and the mothers sire is an IPO2. And on the males all dogs are titled. I will dive in to this topic once I see the papers.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

cagal said:


> She is incredibly cute! Do you have a name for her? Apologies if it’s in the thread but I didn’t see one.....


Thank you, we named her Misha 🥰


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

markoff said:


> Thank you, we named her Misha 🥰


Great name!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

subject lines can be edited.... we won’t even charge you


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

I forgot to share her parents!
I was told that mother is an import and sire is a son of import.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

How did Misha do at night? Hopefully you’ve got some sleep!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Lexie’s mom said:


> How did Misha do at night? Hopefully you’ve got some sleep!


She actually did great, thank you for asking!
I introduced a crate to her yesterday, and she looked like loving it. She would go there during a day, bring toys, play, etc. ( she would not napping though anywhere if I’m not literally next to her)
However, she hated a closed door. She would cry like crazy. But I realised if she first falls asleep, then I close the door, she would not mind it (even she is aware of the closed door). So I tricked her.
Oh, also my upstairs crate doesn’t have a divider and I could not came up with a solution that fast, so I put her as it was for one night.
She woke up couple of times whining, I took her for restroom. Luckily, no accidents even though she did have a room for that..
We still need to work on a crate, so she never minds a closed door. but yes, she definitely did great!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

That’s awesome! From my experience though some pups are great during the 1st night because they are too tired and sometimes stressed to be away from their family but in a matter of a day or 2 it can get worse, as they get more comfortable, before it gets better. So I would not relax just yet! Fingers crossed 🤞 it would not be the case with Misha!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Lexie’s mom said:


> That’s awesome! From my experience though some pups are great during the 1st night because they are too tired and sometimes stressed to be away from their family but in a matter of a day or 2 it can get worse, as they get more comfortable, before it gets better. So I would not relax just yet! Fingers crossed 🤞 it would not be the case with Misha!


I was thinking about that too, but at least first night was pretty calm. hope it will not get worse!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Misha did great this night too! 
We went to sleep at 11pm. She Didn’t complain about closed door at all this time. 
Started whining at 3 am, and we took her for the restroom. Then we all woke up at 6:30am. No accidents. I am very impressed with her!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

We do not take her on a couch, we are thinking to train her by invitation only. But first day, she fell asleep in my arms and I put her on a couch for a minute (she didn’t notice haha), and I couldn’t resist to take a pic, thought it was so sweet!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What does she think of the cats?


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Catrinka said:


> What does she think of the cats?


So far nothing. She is not interested for some reason. Sometimes she passes them without any glance like they don’t exist. 

For now, the only interaction is when cats approach her. One of the cats doesn’t seem to carry to much, just looking without any emotions. Another cat literally staring at her and always tries to approach. She approaches and growling at Misha. I think she needs more time to adjust.

when I introduced them at the beginning, Misha steped forward, and both cats hissed at her. So she left like “oh whatever”.

but I’m expecting more when she feels more comfortable at new home(?)


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh, yeah, definitely, give her some time to adjust but it’s a nice initial reaction. Lex was very curious from the moment she saw the cats and still is but fortunately she isn’t aggressive at all with them.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

markoff said:


> but I’m expecting more when she feels more comfortable at new home(?)


Oh, yeah, that will change as Misha feels more comfortable in her new home. It might be one benefit to having to bring home a pup that young, in that the cats will feel less threatened by one so little and that may help with the dog/cat relationship.

There are lots of threads on here about how to manage the addition of a puppy into a home with cats. We've been fortunate that our past GSDs and current 7 mo puppy get along very well with our cat. Much depends on the accepting nature and personalities of your cats, but the biggest recommendation I can give you is to not allow the puppy to ever chase them, even if that means temporarily keeping her on a leash inside if she seems inclined to do so later. A scared, running cat is too much temptation for most puppies to resist chasing and it's hard to come back from that. I also made sure that our cat had plenty of areas away from the puppy so that they could feel safe.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Catrinka said:


> Oh, yeah, that will change as Misha feels more comfortable in her new home. It might be one benefit to having to bring home a pup that young, in that the cats will feel less threatened by one so little and that may help with the dog/cat relationship.
> 
> There are lots of threads on here about how to manage the addition of a puppy into a home with cats. We've been fortunate that our past GSDs and current 7 mo puppy get along very well with our cat. Much depends on the accepting nature and personalities of your cats, but the biggest recommendation I can give you is to not allow the puppy to ever chase them, even if that means temporarily keeping her on a leash inside if she seems inclined to do so later. A scared, running cat is too much temptation for most puppies to resist chasing and it's hard to come back from that. I also made sure that our cat had plenty of areas away from the puppy so that they could feel safe.


Yes, luckily they are not scared of Misha, and I really hope when she is bigger, they will be already used to her. 
Thank you for the advice! That’s actually how I introduced them - Misha was on a leash in case the cats run. I learned it here while waiting for Misha 🥰 Great forum! I was also prepared to keep Misha on a leash if the cats are around.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

That's what we did with Agis too. He's fond of the cats - he does nibbly grooming, which they vary in their reception of - and he brings our eldest cat his toys (Timothy does not look impressed).

However - if he sees a cat outside - he wants to hunt and kill it. You may find the same with Misha. 

But it really sounds like things are going great!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

jarn said:


> That's what we did with Agis too. He's fond of the cats - he does nibbly grooming, which they vary in their reception of - and he brings our eldest cat his toys (Timothy does not look impressed).
> 
> However - if he sees a cat outside - he wants to hunt and kill it. You may find the same with Misha.
> 
> But it really sounds like things are going great!


Awww that’s so nice of Agis! 🥰

I am also counting on what I heard about show lines..that they have less prey drive than WL. I’m not sure if that’s true.. I mean dog is a dog.. they all have that “special” relationships with cats unless introduced and trained.. but so far the only thing she wants to chaise and eat is our feet 😂


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I say go with that! One of our cats is a runner, so we had to work on that, and it was part of why we kept him on leash for a bit past his first while home.


----------



## daven (Dec 26, 2018)

My Elsa herds the four cats ( 2 only visiting ) but rarely. No intent to eat them as they cuddle at times too. I would mention that bedding you have in the crate will eventually be destroyed by your land shark when you least expect it. We were at a restaurant and i checked the crate in our security camera and sure enough. Flew home asap. My fear was she would ingest the stuffing and cause a possible life threatening scenario. Mine sleeps just fine on the black plastic tray. Have fun with Misha!


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

markoff said:


> Hi again.. I am not sure if any of you read my previous thread where I was so exited about getting a puppy, but long story short..


She looks great - sweet and well fed. Under the circumstances, I think you did much better by avoiding the byb. My advice is to spend as much time as possible with her and not in a crate or puppy pen. IF she gets to biting too much with those little needle teeth, buy a marrow bone to wear the points off and you will avoid looking like a pin cushion. Just don't get anything they can chew down and swallow. Since this is your first pup just remember that they can be a real pain and seem aggressive but that is their nature to play rough. They have to learn to be gentle but it takes time for them to mature and in the meanwhile you become its litter mate.


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

daven said:


> My Elsa herds the four cats ( 2 only visiting ) but rarely. No intent to eat them as they cuddle at times too. I would mention that bedding you have in the crate will eventually be destroyed by your land shark when you least expect it. We were at a restaurant and i checked the crate in our security camera and sure enough. Flew home asap. My fear was she would ingest the stuffing and cause a possible life threatening scenario. Mine sleeps just fine on the black plastic tray. Have fun with Misha!


This is so awesome, I definitely want them to cuddle, but don’t mind if they just will not fight or ruin the house lol
Yes! That bed! I agree, I would not get it either (it was a gift). So far it works as she is 24/7 supervised. I will take it away if I need to leave. She is a termite for sure..


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

coolgsd said:


> She looks great - sweet and well fed. Under the circumstances, I think you did much better by avoiding the byb. My advice is to spend as much time as possible with her and not in a crate or puppy pen. IF she gets to biting too much with those little needle teeth, buy a marrow bone to wear the points off and you will avoid looking like a pin cushion. Just don't get anything they can chew down and swallow. Since this is your first pup just remember that they can be a real pain and seem aggressive but that is their nature to play rough. They have to learn to be gentle but it takes time for them to mature and in the meanwhile you become its litter mate.


Thank you so much! And thank you for the advises, they are great! I will absolutely take a look at that bone, she is a rough biter for sure.

She has several playing modes, including that rough one, when she bites as a piranha. I don’t see any aggression, just looks like she doesn’t understand how hurtful she goes. In that case, I tell her to sit and most of the time she listens (and it really helps switch her mode for some time ). Looks like she will do anything for food haha. She is not really interested in any toys but my feet, hands and slippers(she takes them to her crate if I forget to hide).

Yes, we spent a lot of time together since I’m working from home now. She thinks she is my shadow, follows me wherever I go. I wonder if it is going to change as she grows. 🤔


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

markoff said:


> Yes, we spent a lot of time together since I’m working from home now. She thinks she is my shadow, follows me wherever I go. I wonder if it is going to change as she grows. 🤔


Nope. It's kind of a running joke that GSD owners accept never going to the bathroom alone again


----------



## Michele mazzone (Aug 31, 2020)

markoff said:


> Hi again.. I am not sure if any of you read my previous thread where I was so exited about getting a puppy, but long story short..
> 
> Almost for the entire life I dreamed about GSD (in childhood I lived with one). Once i bought a house, finally my dream could become a true. I found some gsd puppy, paid the deposit, found this forum, and realized I was about to buy a 6 weeks old puppy from a backyard breeder. I decided not to get a puppy from byb and of course I lost the deposit.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have been patiently waiting for your shep ..Take her to your vet immediately amd have her checked out ..I recommend aspca pet insurance.It’s monthly but the sheps do tend to need more vet care I’ve noticed .Good luck


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Michele mazzone said:


> It sounds like you have been patiently waiting for your shep ..Take her to your vet immediately amd have her checked out ..I recommend aspca pet insurance.It’s monthly but the sheps do tend to need more vet care I’ve noticed .Good luck


 Thank you!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi! Misha just got her last round of vaccines(🥳🥳🥳), got chipped and enrolled in the training (starting in 3 weeks). 
In two weeks she is going to her first trip to some cozy cabin in the woods with her friend Labrador 😝 
Some pictures after today’s walk


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

She is grew so fast!) So cute!


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

Lexie’s mom said:


> She is grew so fast!) So cute!


thank you! She literally changes every day!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She's a pretty and alert pup! You're gonna be fine with her!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a pretty girl!


----------

